# My first mod



## custer3_5 (May 8, 2013)

I bought some plasti dip and now my bow ties are a flat black


----------



## scott allen (May 10, 2013)

That looks good, i might have to do that. I have the same color car. thanks for sharing.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm sorry - there is no cure for the modding bug other than to trade your car. :th_coolio: Looks good.


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks good. I'm debating on what to do with mine. I'm leaning towards some factory matched paint to do mine.

+1 on obermd, moding can be addictive.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> +1 on obermd, moding can be addictive.


 Yes once you start it is difficult to stop. Constantly modding my ECO or thinking about the next mod.


----------



## custer3_5 (May 8, 2013)

I want to do a shark fin next. But I'm not sure what the wife will think. Then a lit rear bow tie and ambient lights


----------



## custer3_5 (May 8, 2013)

Beachernaut said:


> Looks good. I'm debating on what to do with mine. I'm leaning towards some factory matched paint to do mine.
> 
> +1 on obermd, moding can be addictive.


Let me know if u do. I debated on doing that. But the flat black will work for now. I really didn't like the gold


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

I remember my first modccasion14:


----------



## custer3_5 (May 8, 2013)

jakkaroo said:


> I remember my first modccasion14:


What did u start with?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

custer3_5 said:


> What did u start with?


I had the r&d injen intake lol then i was biten by the bug.


----------



## custer3_5 (May 8, 2013)

jakkaroo said:


> I had the r&d injen intake lol then i was biten by the bug.


I don't wanna do to much until my bumper to bumper is up. I figured plasti dip couldn't hurt


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

wonder how long its going to take until chevy offers bowties in a variety of colors.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

custer3_5 said:


> I don't wanna do to much until my bumper to bumper is up. I figured plasti dip couldn't hurt


Many mods won't affect your bumper to bumper including springs, intake, exhaust...
If it doesn't break or damage anything, you're petty much safe.



MjC said:


> wonder how long its going to take until chevy offers bowties in a variety of colors.


If they do they'll be way over priced.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## custer3_5 (May 8, 2013)

Mick said:


> Many mods won't affect your bumper to bumper including springs, intake, exhaust...
> If it doesn't break or damage anything, you're petty much safe.
> 
> 
> ...


I have seen different colored one on eBay go for about 100 bucks


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

custer3_5 said:


> I don't wanna do to much until my bumper to bumper is up. I figured plasti dip couldn't hurt


oh im with ya,but all i care about is powertrain warranty so no more engine mods for me.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

My first mod was the same as yours... And now after it bit me and i kept adding stuff i am dying to get wheels in December and i may just hang up the towel, like i've always said after every other mod i did.

Looks good custer!


----------



## custer3_5 (May 8, 2013)

iKermit said:


> My first mod was the same as yours... And now after it bit me and i kept adding stuff i am dying to get wheels in December and i may just hang up the towel, like i've always said after every other mod i did.
> 
> Looks good custer!


i would like to get a set of 17s for mine. Then I could put snow tires on my 16s. Ill worry about that closer to winter time tho


----------



## sublime1996525 (May 9, 2013)

This looks good. I want to start plasti dipping some things. My car is too white.


----------

